
Show HN: TryClub (iOS) – try clothes at your home for free (available in NYC) - ursa000
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tryclub-order-to-try/id1167262019?ls=1&mt=8
======
ursa000
Hi everyone, TryClub is an Instacart for trying on clothes. And we are happy
to let you know that now you can try on clothes from almost any store in NYC
for free. We don't even need your credit card info unless you order more than
10 items. Also, you can order 2 sizes of the same item. At the moment, we are
available in New York City and planning to expand it further. Have a wonderful
day.

